# Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly?



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

It has been running fine and all and sounds nice. But, I have been seeing a lot of people installing it other ways. So which is the correct way?
I have it installed this way....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (SooprmanX)*

Incorrect, unless I have it the wrong way too. 
When I run mine the other way it sounds a lot cooler I have to admit, but it operates much less smoothly.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? ([email protected])*

i have it the opposite of the way in the picture.
eric is right. the other way makes a cool metallic noise, but i dont think its the right way.


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (jhayesvw)*

either way works the same to me, one makes a lot more noise though. i run the 15+ psi spring


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (Soupuh)*

Well the way I have it right now is pretty loud and makes a metal whoosh sound that you guys are talking about. I don't know...whatever.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (SooprmanX)*

Hey guys, just pruchased my Forge 007PA DV.. * I searched all over for DIY install.. Can anyone show some detailed pics for install like (DV Install for Dummies







) I want the nice sound so I believe it is called (Reverse). Thanks in advance..*
What tools do I need
Clamps I need to buy
and the usual stuff


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (SooprmanX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SooprmanX* »_
I have it installed this way....









Mine is installed the opposite way..


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (Vdubsolo)*

did u find a big diff between the one that comes with the kinetic kit and this one?


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (98vr65202)*

mine holds about 7 psi more boost and doesn't occasionally stick


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We would typically recommend installation in the opposite orientation from that photo, as some testing has shown the above orientation to have slightly lower boost holding capacity, but the difference is very minimal.
The change in sound between the two orientations is solely a byproduct of how the airflow passes over the piston and through the valve. It's not an intentionally incorporated feature.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

thank you for some good information. People have been bickering over the corect installation direction for months now!


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (98vr65202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vr65202* »_did u find a big diff between the one that comes with the kinetic kit and this one?

No, I didn't notice a huge difference other than sound. 
[email protected], thanks for the information. The only reason I changed it to this orientation is because of this reasoning by me (let's see if I can put this into words)...The part where I have connected to the throttle body side, it has a small plate of sorts that you can push. When it is pushed it opens the passage way to the other opening. 
Well, when the throttle body is shut and the boost is trapper between the turbo and the throttle body I would think that it would push that plate, compress the spring, and release that trapped boost back into the intake. That was my thinking when I did this.
Can someone explain to me why they would put it the other way or how it would even work the other way around?
Also, I will get some detailed pics once I figure out how to open my hood. Stupid thing is being gay right now.


----------



## djpj06 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (SooprmanX)*

if it is supposed to installed like the factory dv then this is how it should look.










_Modified by djpj06 at 12:18 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

So then according to the picture, I have it backwards. Correct?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (SooprmanX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SooprmanX* »_So then according to the picture, I have it backwards. Correct? 

Yes


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

sooprmanx
i thought the same as you. but my friend (kubotapowered) is a pretty big turbo guy and knows his stuff.
he said it was backward. 
i changed it. works fine.


----------



## 98vr65202 (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i have found that sometimes when shifting from 2nd to 3rd it will lag or delay a bit, would this be due to an improper working DV? i got it used to i dont know how old it is? ive heard this may be true if so ill be ordering one of these


----------



## wolfsdub01 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (98vr65202)*

when you install it backwards it sounds like a bird call....a high pitched whistle to be exact. when it is in right, it is just a loud "pshhhh" noise. at least from what i did.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (wolfsdub01)*

hte point of installing backwards is to prevent boost creep from the flange opening before it supposed to because of the air pushing against the diaphram


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_hte point of installing backwards is to prevent boost creep from the flange opening before it supposed to because of the air pushing against the diaphram

So there are added benefits to installing reverse?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (vwtribe)*

yeah, you can run the crappies DV out there and its one less thing to cost a boost leak.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

What color spring should I be running on my 1.8T with stock ECU? Black?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_hte point of installing backwards is to prevent boost creep from the flange opening before it supposed to because of the air pushing against the diaphram

Or you can just get the proper spring. Reversed 007's sound retarded.


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? ([email protected])*

Hi, Mike: just received my 007 (beautiful piece of work.) I haven't opened up the DV and was wondering if it came with a spring already installed? Feels like it. The shipment included a small yellow and small blue, packaged seperately. Just wondering if I need to install a spring or if it already has one installed, which one. 
Thanks


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (VR6_00Jetta)*

is the above picture incorrect for a 1.8t diverter valve? i have mine that way and when it blows at 6 psi or higher it makes a chirp sound, anyone herd of that happening?


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (SooprmanX)*

C2 installation instructions say:
The hose FROM the upper intake will be installed to
the underneath port of the DV and attached using
supplied hose clamp
• Then attach the hose GOING TO the lower intake to the
side port of the DV and attach using supplied hose
clamp
• The small vacuum hose fitting on the top of the DV will
be attached to the positive pressure of the manifold


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (-THROTTLE-)*

Istalled my Forge 007PA today and made a *BIG mistake*
After removing the stock diverter valve by cutting the OEM crimp clamps as directed. I was checking the fit of a 14mm jubilee hose clip for thetop (Vacuum hose), which was a perfect fit. I left the clip on the hose and picked up the Forge DV as I turned the *clip fell off into the intake pipe and rolled all the way down!!!* I figured i was screwed for sure







.. After speaking to Angel at Forge Motorsport he gave me 2 options;
1. Get a flexible magnet extention and try tofish it out.
2. Have the pipe removed to get the clip out. (abut 3 hours of labor)
The problem, the clip I was using was not attracted to a magnet (this is my luck)







..
Instead I had an extendable flexible claw/ grabber... I fished around in there for it must have been an hour







.... Then finally the I had had that little B*%(&





















..
Damn that was scary..
Angel at Forge is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Calmed me down and focused me on my options.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (vwtribe)*

at least you KNEW it went in there. 
hell.
you could have assumed it went elsewhere and the first time you start the car. 
boom. done.


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_at least you KNEW it went in there. 
hell.
you could have assumed it went elsewhere and the first time you start the car. 
boom. done.

I know







, and I even started to second guess myself and was like, maybe it fell in the engine bay... Thank god I kept pluggin away with the claw / grabber


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (vwtribe)*

Glad you got it out buddy. Sorry about the nonmagnetic part







Didn't consider that.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? ([email protected])*

I must say alittle OT but big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To Forge motorsports..I went to buy a MBC from them at waterfest on sunday and well...one of the guys over at the Forge booth said I could have it for free, after i tried paying with a creditcard..It really made my day and I just want to say thanks..Forge really has some great porducts and a great staff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtribe (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Glad you got it out buddy. Sorry about the nonmagnetic part







Didn't consider that.


I didn't consider it either, I was like how the hell is this not magnetic?!?! Either way, a *BIG THANK YOU* goes out to you *Angel at Forge Motorsport*.. Your adviced saved my A$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P.S. I tried calling you after I got it out just to tell you the news but it was after 5..












_Modified by vwtribe at 10:35 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (vwtribe)*

after reading the first few posts, i feel the need to chime in on the whole "backwards" installation thing. 
as mike from forge mentioned, the forge unit SHOULD be placed int he "correct" way. 
if you have a "stock" valve (diaphram) you can place it in a "reverse" orientation for longevity, and consistancy. 
if you have a forge valve (piston) the "correct" installation is for propper function. 
this is information directly from forge, in an audiworld thread( i think that's where i saw it, that or audizine, fourtitude, or whatever those audi forums are called.)









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (mikemcnair)*

So it should be installed like this...


----------



## 2nutz#2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (DOHC91GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DOHC91GLI* »_So it should be installed like this...










it seems odd to install it like this when a BOV is installed with the bottom of the valve connecting to the charge pipe and diverting the air back into the intake. 
i have mine installed like a bov and it works perfect and i never have boost spikes. just my two cents.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (2nutz#2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2nutz#2* »_
it seems odd to install it like this when a BOV is installed with the bottom of the valve connecting to the charge pipe and diverting the air back into the intake. 
i have mine installed like a bov and it works perfect and i never have boost spikes. just my two cents.

Only problem is that your boost pressure is opening the valve prematurely


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Do I have my Forge 007 installed correctly? (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Only problem is that your boost pressure is opening the valve prematurely

yup.
if youre running high boost. like 15psi or more, you want it installed correctly as the last pic shows.
if youre running relatively low boost like under 12 psi, either way should be fine.


----------

